# Upgrades on the yard tracks.



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Change is good.
I get a couple hours here and there and did the easy stuff first.










Last night in the late evening










This afternoon










and now both lines are down, but it will be dry this week. Should have main #1 running by next weekend.
Main 2 (inside track) crosses over the storage track loop that goes inside the shop.
Both now will head straight down in the photo.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

My hat's off to you...you're like the real UP...adding track every day!!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep tearing the heck out of things. Will be a good change but remember you are suppose to have trains running by days end. Do not think the UP can stand to shut down for a week.







Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmph! I should of known.... only Marty would immediately follow up an exhausive four-day event at his place by doing a major track modification! (We keep wondering if you ever worry about burn-out but I think that he gets his creative batteries "recharged" after one of these soire's!)


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

And we haven't even seen the real story yet!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

And we got to wait 358 days and a wake up to test it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ
You can come anytime you want. YOUR RETIRED!!










Ready for concrete, I can't close in the circle yet . Need access to work.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Since I'm not intimately familiar with your track plan, what is being changed? More leads into the yard, different ladder to the yard, etc? 

A before picture would help those of us who have not been there. 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The new way will be fun but The old way created a bottle neck. Everyone had to wait thier turn to go through it. Especially if one was trying to back into the staging area in the shop by the Bench of Woe


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you Marty, my crappy battery car always derailed just after the old crossover, hehe. One thing I learned at Marty's and always rings true....bigger IS better in G scale!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

see if I have one.










I don't have one of the end??


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

One year I had a de railment problem inside the terminil building.. Now that he has a hinged lit on it the derail problem went away


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good Marty... 

Chris


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

This would be a great subject - Evolution of a Garden Railroad: A Decade on The North Table Creek GRR! Honestly, it would make a _fascinating_ article!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty and Greg,
These are the best pictures I could come up with to show you the North end before the redo.


























Jerry Barnes LS Mikado is pictured.

These photos were taken in 2007 .

JimC.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well this Sat afternoon I had some time to do the fun stuff, lay track










Makes it alot easier for folks to walk around.









Once you leave the terminal on main 1 or 2 , your commited to that route.
the switch in the lower center will go to the raised steam up track.
The steam up track is layed out for 14ft radious, and covered storage area. maybe even Dwight will want to come and run then.

I made the crossing tonight and all is well.

I'm sure this thread won't grow to 30 pages . Theres no ...anyway.....


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I like it a lot Marty!!!! Wanted to come up and give you a hand, but SWMBO keeps coming up with things for me to do on the weekends. 

Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are some heavy duty upgrades, Marty.... Couple of questions... Is the track at the arrows coming from the flat storage area to the left of the door?????????










Then, is the track indicated by the arrows crossing both tracks in the upper image, the crossing at the circle I've drawn and then headed for the switch and allowing access foryou to pull your coal trains and stuff out from the "doggie" door to the right of the door?










Looks right smooth and should work wonderfully..... 

We'll need to put big *"STOP, YIELD AND BE CAREFUL"* signs up when JJ starts running though.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Stan 
You are right in your thinking. Look at the very first picture you can see the cross overs on the line comming out of the doggie Door to the right of the human door.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I had no choice but to leave a line going into the "doggie door" . Only used to pull trains out. I will take a better photo later today after installing the lead in track. I have two home made crossings. 

OK all is well, worked first time









Now, all I have to do is cement under the track areas.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's quite a bowl of pa' sgetti, Marty.....









Looks wonderful and it sure looks like is going to work just fine.









Hope all goes well getting the track cemented in properly.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that will be a lively area, might be a little danger there, better name it "JJ Junction" .... (all in fun)... 

I see how you have increased the number of "Feeders" to the covered area... looks really nice. 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I got off a little early today so I am working on cleaning up the area.










I also am tring to make it more people friendly and placed steping pads and yellow lines showing where NOT to go.










I am also using the old tembers here to save money.
slow but sure, make it up as I go.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is depressing. I get all this inspiration seeing what Marty is doing. How ever here in AZ my garden trackor battery is dead and has a flat. One of the back hoe drive tires is flat and needs to be replaced. ( It is old and the sun has destoryed the tire) So I have to do small things on the layout.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

talk about depressing.... I just spent 3 hours on my knees digging a 20' trench to concrete a siding! WHY do I keep thinking I need these nice long sidings anway, when I do not even have switches for them yet? OH right, I went to Marty's this year and it ruined me! hehe


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

3 hours ,,digging?? can't be that deep. 

For me this idea finally clicked (fell into place) (the light went on ) ( It was possible) about two weeks before the open house. 
I finally had a way to brake through my North barrierer of the original part of the RR. 
Now ,,WESTARD BOND.... With steam up line. 

The "vision" motivates.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Marty, 
Looking Sharp! 

JJ, 
I put a new wheel on the wheel barrow this spring, come get it. 

That new skinny trowel I got worked great, about 30 minutes to undo the summer monsoons' not-so handi work. 

John


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Another way to do concrete roadbed


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 13 Oct 2010 06:27 PM 
Another way to do concrete roadbed 

That's pretty much the way I do it


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Takes too long here to load up. 
I do like the way the main lines hug the mountain side. And I started the post for the steam track which I am very happy (grade wise) how the two will tie together. 
Photos later 
This weekend I head to Blair, NE to work on the hospitals roadbed. And finallize some stuff on it.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 13 Oct 2010 07:28 PM 
Takes too long here to load up. 
I do like the way the main lines hug the mountain side. And I started the post for the steam track which I am very happy (grade wise) how the two will tie together. 
Photos later 
This weekend I head to Blair, NE to work on the hospitals roadbed. And finallize some stuff on it. 
Oh man...that was meant for you to see!!!!...but I understand. It's kind of a go-to-bed-after-you-fire-up-the-link...and see it in the morning...maybe. Depends on how internet challenged you are. 

Your roadbed technique is a marvel to me...with my bad back. I'm envious...but will get there some day.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Really looks good. Much cleaner looking. It does feel good when the light comes on.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

I am in awe of your railroad building skills! When are you going to knock down that little train shed and simply expand your big shop building to encompass those tracks?!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is what it looked like before Marty made the inprovments

The door to the left of the people door leads to the staging room and the bench of Woe.

The door to the right of the people door leads to Marty's storage area. Where he stores his excess trains.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, now that really helps! I finally see what the change is really going to do, basically further isolate the tracks from the building from tracks that lead into the covered structure, it also looks like the curves are more gentle, and the switch ladder a little easier to deal with. 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The covered structure that the tracks come out of is THE GOLDING TERMINAL. That is Mr Golding in the first picture whom the building is named after. ( I may have spelled his name worng I sure hope not)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And it looks suspiciously like Tom Ruby in the second. 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

No Tom is the guy in the third Picture 

The guy in the SEcond Picture way way over to the left is Train Wreck Stan also of the state I reside in


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm....I always thought that the "Golding Terminal" was named in honor of the _Missus!







_


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 15 Oct 2010 08:34 PM 
Hmmm....I always thought that the "Golding Terminal" was named in honor of the _Missus!







_ 

You Might be right.

Any way we sure had fun when Rick would mamage the trafic in and out of the termil.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks JJ. it was all 20ft dia curves , as it is now. straight is less troublesome.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh dear! If you go looking at the Shorpy photo site,

http://www.shorpy.com/historical-ra...tos?page=1

you may have to rip out all your work and start over!









But just look at these photos of "Double slip switches" used to connect two lines to two lines such either can go to the other, but all in about half the space of a double-crossover.

http://www.shorpy.com/node/8050

and

http://www.shorpy.com/node/7451

When you get to the site, click on the photo and it will reload in the original size in a very high resolution so you can zoom in (using the browser's zoom function) to see minute detail. Look that the double slip switches about the middle of the images.










Then, notice the overhead signals!

I saw these pictures and immediately thought of this thread about your yard upgrade! 
Sorry, just MORE work for you!


----------

